

Ask HN: Is it worth buying existing smartwatches? Or these will eventually fade? - reach_kapil

With the slew of smart watches (that exactly look similar to each other) like FOSSIL, MOTO360, SAMSUNG GEAR, and APPLE Watch, why do you guys think I should stop wearing my traditional watch collection and start wearing a smartwatch?  Am I alone who is thinking this way or everyone has accepted the smartwatch revolution? if not, why not, if yes why yes?
======
nostrademons
I like mine (first-gen LG G Watch).

If you're thinking about buying a new one _right now_ though, I would wait. A
number of models are supposedly coming out in September/October; most of the
ones currently on the market will be fairly obsolete then. Plus, it's not
really a "must have" right now; it's nice, I find it's great to get
notifications on my wrist, but it's still very much an early-adopter toy.

------
swah
If you aren't developing for it, I say keep the Rolex.

